
Best evidence yet for alien life on Saturn's moon Enceladus - alex_young
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/enceladus-alien-life-saturn-moon-discovery-nasa-esa-cassini-extraterrestrial-a8419566.html
======
some_account
Read Nikola Teslas books. We found intelligent life in the universe about 120
years ago. Mankind may not have been ready then but we certainly are now.

